# Mobile Survival



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

Just joined this forum, hello.
I did NOT just join the Survival Community however. I've been independently prepared for just about anything for the last 8 or so years. Thought I would step out here and give my insight into surviving a bad situation.

I was born in earthquake territory smack damn in the middle of a chaotic society. I later moved to the sticks where blizzards and floods became the natural disaster of choice, before again moving to tornado alley. Now I have come full circle and am back to a heavily populated city. I am very aware of the grim possibilities surrounding me. The safest place to be when things get ugly is wherever other people are not. So when disaster strikes, I leave. And here is how....

First, my family is two adults, a child and a baby plus one on the way... We are not walking ANYWHERE! 

My main goal is to escape the city. Biggest danger is scared people. No matter what the disaster is, the more people left broken off from society there are, the bigger the chance of rioting and mayhem. I, like most people, will turn to a vehicle to carry me to safety. Unlike most people though, at the first sign of bad news I am already thinking about leaving. I already have routes mapped in detail. If I leave and nothing bad ever happened, I call it a test run/camping.

It's 100 miles (as the crow flies) to the nearest unpopulated areas. Add another 100 miles to filter through others who are fleeing. most people will stick to highways they know, or wreck there vehicles doing otherwise.

I have a Jeep Cherokee, outfitted to the teeth. It is my Mobile Survival Kit.


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

Damn thing sent before I was ready. I'll start the continuation here...


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

In the jeep at all times is 10 extra gallons of fuel and I never let my tank drop below half tank. 

I also keep in it tools and some supplies for building a shelter. Enough food and water for my family for a week( non perishables not a grocery cart)
Fire building gear
Recovery gear
Tools for vehicle maintenance
A Defensive tool or two
Cold weather gear and blankets

I am currently working on a trailer that will carry 60 gallons of fuel, 60 gallons of water, a larger food ration kit ( 1 month supply) and enough materials to build a more permanent shelter. This is for the worst of scenarios where I will not or can not return to home base. I bought property 600 miles away and getting there would be my ultimate goal. I have shelter and supplies stored there, enough to start a small civilization. Roflmao

Each able bodied member of my family has their own emergency kit ( me, wife, child1 and dog) in it carrying clothes, some meal bars and supplements, I liter of water, firearm and ammo, and various other personal emergency supplies.

Get to the Jeep with your bag is step one...


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

SixGuns, I would like to hear more about your set up. If your avatar is a picture of your jeep it would be interesting to know a little more about it. I am looking into getting an XJ as my main BOV. I am very interested in the trailer you spoke of, please post a build thread. I am trying to work on a full size pick-up box trailer (things are at a stand still right now), to pull behind my F-350 if the circumstances call for and allow for it. Anyway, looking good so far......


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

8x4 is my goal for a trailer. Laying 6-8 pieces of plywood on the floor with lengths of 2x4. Building shelter is my goal for the trailer. In a real long real bad scenario I need shelter. Couple bags of concrete and 4 rimless tires for corner foundation points.

A pickup bed as a trailer is my number one choice. Great ground clearance, weight bearing suspension, sidewalls for support. Unfortunately pulling a full size truck bed behind my jeep after loading it down is a bit much. So I am going the way of a lighter trailer so the materials aren't adding to the problem. I'll post more detailed pics of the jeep tomorrow, but that is her in my avatar. Here's what she looked like when I paid 700 for it 8 months ago


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

I love the XJ as my BOV by the way. Mostly due to the fuel economy without sacrificing ground clearance and terrain capabilities. While a big truck can haul more, off paved roads is more manageable in a lighter jeep. And in the scenario where bugging out comes up, traveling over the highway won't be an option so your truck will need to be efficient there.

I am wayyyyy under 5k total invested in this jeep. I might brush 4k with 2years paid insurance, registration and smog


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

I hear ya about the fuel economy and terrain capability. I have a '94 YJ with a 4.0 and I really like it. But I think with my wife and daughter a four door XJ with a smaller trailer will be just the ticket. I live in a small town of about 6000, maybe a little less with this economy and not much work around here, so bugging out would be about 30 miles of gravel and dirt road and I'd be where not many would or could go. 

As I still consider myself new to preping, I am very interested in what you pack and how you pack it in the XJ. What other mods you plan on doing to it. What was you reason for choosing a 2 door over a 4 door. I have lots of questions, if you don't mind, but I'll stop for now.........getting close to bed time for me...lol


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

No worries.

I chose the two door because it was lighter and more nimble. That was back with just one car seat, lol. Now I am at max capacity and almost wishing I had a 4door. poor dog might find himself out of the equation soon, lol.

Ammo cans are a jeeps best friend. And milk crates. Like I said, I'll take pics tomorrow. But in addition to my roof rack which carries my tire, tent, grilltop and 10 gallons of fuel I have two milk crates up there that hold two ammo cans apiece. In the cans I have recovery gear, food, cooking (and coffee) supplies and shelter supplies. A good rooftack setup will greatly increase your capacity.

In the back is two stacked cans with vehicle supplies ( cables, filters, etc) and chain, straps, shackles and rope/line

Next to that is another milk crate with a 5gallon jug of water and crammed with liter sized water bottles.

Against the seat is my tool box and a jack, prybar, bolt cutters, axe and sledge

Opposite side of the cargo hold is a Jerry can with more fuel, a small tent and yoga mat and two fire extinguishers and a sleeping bag.

That leaves enough room for a big ammo can to feed the beasts, and my short box of rations. (About a weeks worth) 

As previously stated, personal gear is carried in a rucksack of some sort and each member is allotted space for themselves and their bag. No more, no less.


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's the back, minus food and ammo and without the big 5gallon water jug


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

And for shitz and giggles here's my personal bag. This is what I bring to the jeep.... And the guns lol

The smaller bag on the bottom is our families medic kit. Its a my Combat Medic Kit plus some Spongebob bandaids. I could stitch a hole, amputate a limb or heal a booboo roflmao! (obviously not my bed time)


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I discovered an article w/photos some time ago regarding the construction of an off-road trailer. The guy owned a CJ, and wanted a trailer that was light enough and nimble enough for the CJ to pull, even off-road.

He purchased axel, tires, wheels, fenders, and trailer tongue, then went about constructing the trailer body out of 2" aluminum tubing with about 24" of hight for the sides.

The really cool thing was what he installed on top. It was a folding wooden platform that, when unfolded, opened into good sized tent. The hinged platform had adjustable legs that doubled the surface area of the platform when opened.

I'll try to locate that article. You two might find it very interesting.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Ah, found it! Well, I had a few details all wrong. Thats what my memory is like.

Anyway, here is the article.

https://s3-us2.ixquick-proxy.com/do...tpage.com/do/metasearch.pl&mtlanguage=english


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow, that really is a great looking little trailer. Noted. A little small for what I need but a great place for someone to get a start.


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's my roof rack set up. I have a propane griddle top that straps to the top of the tire. Two 5gal gas cans up front,
Two medium ammo cans with shelter supplies ( stakes, tarps, hooks, etc) and chain/straps/line/skackles

Behind those is a large ammo box with cooking/coffee supplies. Coffee being of upmost importance. I have two more medium cans I could fit in that box where the big can is. I might condense some things.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow SixGuns, looks like you got it goin on. Way farther than me, I just now got my wife on board for putting together our "emergence" bags (she hates it when I call them Bug Out Bags). 
I like your use of ammo cans, I have a few but only with ammo in them. I did use one years ago to carry an extra hub and lug nuts ect.,ect, for a road trip to Texas. :2thumb:


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's the trailer I just bought. It isn't much now but it will be. I'll lift it about an inch to match the clearance on the jeep. It will get a tool box up front and framed with a lot of 2x4s and plywood. 

The theory is that the trailer will be able to haul more gear ( food fuel and materials, and my armory  ) and once I am a safe distance from danger, the wood materials can be stripped off and used for shelter.


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

Oooops, here is the trailer as she sits today....


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice, I like the way you think. I want to build a small trailer from scratch but if I could find one like that around here it would be just right for a place to start. Does the wheel lug pattern match that of your Jeep? Man that has so many possibilities...........:2thumb:


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok here it is now...

It was an old boat trailer. Not very big perfect for my straight six.

I put 2inch log blocks on it and a set of helper springs. This gives me ground clearance and beefs up it's carrying capacity. Cost to do so, 50 bucks.

My weight limit is now excluded to my tires. 4.80x12 tires. Typical small trailer tire, and terrifying. Bolt pattern is 5x4.50
So my options are numerous. On CL I found an old set of 50 spoke 14 inch wheels and tires for 40 bucks. They are old rims but tires were brand new. This now gives the trailer axle some clearance and limits the capacity to what I can hold between the rails. I'm in it about 325 bucks.


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Put some acid on those wheels for Bling... Oh wait it is a BOT, nevermind the Bling.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like your making good progress. Keep up the good work and keep the up dates coming.


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

1969cj-5 said:


> Put some acid on those wheels for Bling... Oh wait it is a BOT, nevermind the Bling.


Acid wash? Man I just painted them to match the jeep, acid wash would ruin them hahahahahha
They are 14 inch tru-spokes, I am trying to find some killer center caps for them. That'll be all the bling she gets...

Next on the list is to mount a hitch receiver on the rear-most crossmember so I can put a hitch carrier/luggage rack on the back of the trailer. It will add enough room for a storage container or two. Maybe the spare fuel or water... We'll see...


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

This morning I woke up with a vision...with it I am changing the layout of the trailer. I was up all night searching through pictures if people's bug out/survival trailers and vehicles. I suggest before you start your project, do this...

Here's what I am thinking...

Drop a short bed from a pick-up on the trailer. Something light like a Toyota. On that, put a shell. Preferably no windows. This offers weatherproof storage out of sight from looky-Loos.

On the shell put a rack. Maybe a small plumbers pipe rack. Good for hauling materials.

With this I would have 3 to 4 feet of useable trailer frame to play with in front of the truck bed, and by installing that hitch and carrier ( today ) I would have another 2 feet behind it.


Here's a picture of a Toyota bed on a trailer. My trailer is a bit longer though..


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

This guy has the right idea....


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

SixGunsRattlesnake said:


> This morning I woke up with a vision...with it I am changing the layout of the trailer. I was up all night searching through pictures if people's bug out/survival trailers and vehicles. I suggest before you start your project, do this...
> 
> Here's what I am thinking...
> 
> ...


I have the Camper Shell from my old Chevy still. (See the BOV thread.) I am looking for an appropriate truck bed trailer so I can turn it into a BOT.


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

I have seen some great ones put there. If you find the right trailer start there. Not having the weight of a truck axle and frame is worth it. Find a good light truck bed that will fit your shell, newer trucks have lighter beds, and drop it on a boat trailer. My little trailer should house an s10/ranger/Tacoma bed nicely.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey SixGuns, if your interested I have a thread over in transportation about having a Bug Out Vehicle support trailer. I don't know how to do a link to it but its there. It's made from full size pick up, to be towed with my F-350. It may interest you?? :dunno:


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

I would be.... I'll search it


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

Got a little more done. I bolted up some heavy duty motorcycle ramps. Hell yeah I'm taking my dirtbike, lol. This way the trailer has use pre-bug out.
I also mounted a receiver on the rear for a hitch carrier.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Lookin good, that trailer looks to be just the right length for a Jeep. I like the idea of taking a bike. I may have to look into building something for the back of my trailer. I plan on adding a 2" receiver into the air tank bumper I want to build. Or I guess I could build something for the front of my truck as I already installed a 2" receiver there...lol 

I may look into getting a boat trailer. The person that gave me the pick up to build my trailer out of has a boat trailer that I thought about getting in the past but never did. The only thing is it comes with a boat to. She offered it to me for $50, so maybe I should go get it.....hmmm


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

I like mounting a hitch carrier to the rear bumper and moving the bike up towards the hitch. Same with fuel. I've decided mounting fuel to the bumper is s no go...


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

For fuel on my pickup box trailer, I left the factory fuel tank in. It's mounted between the frame rails toward the back and I'll also be carrying a 5 gal. can up on the tongue. For water I plan on using a R.V. fresh water tank mounted between the frame rails towards the front of the trailer with a 12 volt water pump, and a 5 gal. can on the tongue. How are you going to carry your fuel and water (I think I remember you saying you were going to carry water?).


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

A 55 gallon drum of water hopefully towards the front of the truck bed Wichita will put it just foreword of the trailers center. As for fuel I haven't decided. I always have a full Jerry can in the jeep. And a spot on the roof designated for two more when I take long excursions. I also have an old school 15.5 gallon keg I converted for fuel. I'll probably stow that in the front of the bed too. 
Again if I had a big truck I would be towing a full sized bed utilizing the gas tank from the donor truck. A well prepared friend of mine tows an 89 dual tank 8 ft ford bed behind his chevy. Uses one tank for fuel and the rear tank is converted to water. Pretty smart


----------



## Prepper_Action (Feb 20, 2012)

I have yet to get my BOV (I'm still new to prepping), but just wanted to say thanks for all the info. I feel a little more confidant now when it comes to looking for a BOV. Thanks again!


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

I didn't buy my jeep to be my BOV, but in my arsenal of vehicles it is the easiest to maintain, and most capable all around. My Dodge Durango while having greater power to tow and cargo capacity lacks effective ground clearance, sucks gas and does not hold much confidence from me to take an apocalypse level of abuse and not fall apart.... There's also the HD2500 but she's not 4x4 and lacks interior cargo room and again, gasoline guzzlin' beast. The cars don't even flirt with the list.

A lot of thought should go into a good BOV. I don't suggest buying a vehicle dedicated solely to bugging out. Its much easier to prepare what you have first. You want to be confident in what you drive. And know how to maintain and repair it. This is why I think you should just own and drive a capable vehicle as a rule anyway. 
But if you are out to buy one, A lot of thought should go into it as should preparing a vehicle for survival situations. The Number of occupants, distance needed to travel, terrain, time frame and cargo. It's most likely going to double as your shelter. Or you will have to tow something. If terrain weren't an issue I would drive a 4cyl car with a tent trailer. 

I am a pick-up guy, but unfortunately A truck lacks my need for interior space. But I need the off road capabilities, hence Jeep. My needs aren't met with just any Jeep, it had to be an XJ. I don't like new, I like the 80s. I wish I would have stepped further back than 89 and got a carburetor, but oh well.

I take all of my gear out routinely. I take my BOB and my BOV ((  )) and go for an adventure. Its how I gauge what I will need over what looks good on paper.


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

Did a little more today, still have not found a truck bed. I reinforced the plywood so I can utilize the trailer as it is. I mounted a fuel rack and tie down points. Im going to load it up and test run it in the desert this weekend.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

SixGuns, how'd the test run go?


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

Failed. Right tire gave out. Had to turn around less than a mile into it. Still went out, just without the trailer. I'm gonna try again now that I have solved some issues.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Well that's to bad, I was looking forward to hearing about the test run. What you liked and what you'd like to change and so on...

Hope the tire didn't do any damage when it let go. 
Keep the updates coming...:beercheer:


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

Nope, no damage. Just went flat leaving my neighborhood. 

I mounted a platform for a generator behind my toolbox. Eventually I will mount a generator and add a 12v deep cycle in the tool box hooked up to the generator. 
I rearranged the flatbed section and added more support. I put a motorcycle ramp on the flatbed off to the side, because yes, I am the guy who thinks a dirtbike could prove handy post scenario. 

I will be venturing out soon


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's the generator platform. The hole in the box is where the battery cable will pass through.


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

And here is the rear section loaded with some goodies. I found that the spare motorcycle ramps I had not only held my bike on one side, but I mounted the spare to the opposite side where it hold 20mm ammo cans perfectly allowing them to be strapped and supported and neatly in order. I also mounted two more to the top of the taillight brackets.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

SixGuns, glad to hear there was no damage. Lookin good on the up-grades, hope you find a pickup box soon.


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

I bailed on the pickup bed idea. I like the idea, but timeframe wise, I can't right now. Trailer is gonna head east in a few months. Just got word I am relocating, so it's gonna move my stuff first. I am moving out of the suburban nightmare back to the country. Step one of my fallout plan is to escape the city. So I'm gonna get it out of the way while I can. Then I'll start building on my off grid property, so the trailer is going to have to haul supplies.
After it has served that purpose and once I am settled in I might reconfigure it. But I think I am going to keep it this way and spend more time on my fallout location.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

how about some stake pockets on the edge of the deck, plywood sides are fairly strong for their weight, and removable keeps your versitility


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

I've thought about that. After this trip I may put more thought into it. I have plenty of the brackets to do it but I also thought of putting a modified version of a pipe/ladder rack on it and I could slide a cargo carrier in the top and it would make a nice frame for canvas/tarp


----------

